# consejal



## cinditina

No consigo comprender lo que es un consejal.¿Será un ayudante del alcalde?
Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Concejal* é em espanhol a mesma coisa que _edil_.


----------



## Carfer

cinditina said:


> No consigo comprender lo que es un consejal.¿Será un ayudante del alcalde?
> Gracias



Aqui em Portugal chamamos-lhe _'vereador_'.


----------



## cinditina

Carfer said:


> Aqui em Portugal chamamos-lhe _'vereador_'.



Aquí en Brasil también tenemos los vereadores.
Muchas gracias también XiaoRoel por la ayuda, esta palabra "edil" era totalmente nueva para mí.


----------



## beut

Un Concejal en España es uno de los miembros elegidos para formar parte del Ayuntamiento Pleno. Equivale al Vereador portugués. También se le llama Edil, como se ha comentado. Es como un Diputado a nivel Local. Entre los Concejales electos se elige luego al Alcalde (Presidente da Cámara en Portugal).


----------



## Malibran

Presidente da cámara en portugués de Portugal, entonces sería lo mismo que "Prefeito" en Portugués de Brasil? ¿Se comprendería "prefeito" en Portugal?


----------



## Carfer

Malibran said:


> Presidente da cámara en portugués de Portugal, entonces sería lo mismo que "Prefeito" en Portugués de Brasil? ¿Se comprendería "prefeito" en Portugal?



Não, ou pelo menos a generalidade das pessoas não faria imediatamente a correlação, se bem que o termo não lhes seja estranho em virtude das telenovelas brasileiras. Mas nem sempre têm uma noção exacta do que é. A Câmara Municipal brasileira, de resto, também não corresponde à portuguesa, porque é um órgão legislativo, correspondendo, portanto à Assembleia Municipal em Portugal, enquanto aqui a Câmara Municipal é um órgão executivo cujo símile é a Prefeitura no Brasil. Na mesma linha, o _'vereador_' brasileiro também não corresponde ao português. Em Portugal os vereadores são membros da Câmara Municipal (portanto pertencem ao órgão executivo) enquanto no Brasil são os membros do órgão legislativo.

*PORTUGAL*.........................................................*BRASIL*
.........................*.ÓRGÃO EXECUTIVO*.....................................
Câmara Municipal............................................ Prefeitura
Presidente da Câmara Municipal.........................   Prefeito
Vereador...................................................... Secretário (de governo)
.........................*.ÓRGÃO LEGISLATIVO*....................................
Assembleia Municipal....................................... Câmara Municipal
Deputado municipal/representante/membro(*).....  Vereador

(*) Esta terminologia não está estabilizada


----------



## Malibran

Muito obrigado pela clarificaçao, Carfer. Foi útil mesmo!


----------



## cinditina

Aproveitando o tema, então "concejalía" sería o órgão público onde trabalham os "concejales", como o prefeito tem a sua Prefeitura? O prefeito trabalha na prefeitura (Ayuntamiento) e os vereadores na câmara dos vereadores (Concejalía). Espero não haver complicado, mas o que eu agora quero saber é a nivel físico (edificios mesmo) e não o conceito. 
gracias


----------



## Vanda

Parece ser concejo.
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/concejo


 Edificio donde tiene su sede el ayuntamiento:
el concejo está en la plaza.


----------



## Carfer

Esperemos pelos espanhóis, mas acho que eles dizem '_Ayuntamiento_', ou seja, não distinguem o órgão da instalação física, como aliás nós, portugueses, também não: 'Câmara Municipal' é um termo ambíguo porque tanto se pode referir ao órgão como ao edifício. Até fazemos pior, muitas vezes confundimos a Câmara Municipal com o município (ou concelho - tecnicamente, todos eles são coisas diferentes, mas na linguagem comum não fazemos a distinção)


----------



## ramonflores

Com efeito, como aponta Carfer no Reino de España diz-se geralmente _Ayuntamiento_. _Concejo_ soa a antigo e acho que apenas se usa nas Astúrias e zonas limítrofes. Na Galiza diz-se _concelho_, mas em galego não em castelhano, onde sempre escutei _Ayuntamiento_. Outra coisa é como se diz noutros países, mas ai não posso ajudar.

_Concejalia_ vem sendo algo assim como ministério mas a nível municipal. Assim fala-se da _concejalia de deportes_ ou da _concejalia de obras públicas_. A frente duma _concejalia_ está um/a _concejal/a_, _concejal de deportes_, _concejal de tráfico_, etc. É possível que uma concejalia tenha um local próprio, mas também pode ser que comparta local com outras _concejalias_, depende do tamanho e importância do município.


----------



## Carfer

ramonflores said:


> Com efeito, como aponta Carfer no Reino de España diz-se geralmente _Ayuntamiento_. _Concejo_ soa a antigo e acho que apenas se usa nas Astúrias e zonas limítrofes. Na Galiza diz-se _concelho_, mas em galego não em castelhano, onde sempre escutei _Ayuntamiento_. Outra coisa é como se diz noutros países, mas ai não posso ajudar.
> 
> _Concejalia_ vem sendo algo assim como ministério mas a nível municipal. Assim fala-se da _concejalia de deportes_ ou da _concejalia de obras públicas_. A frente duma _concejalia_ está um/a _concejal/a_, _concejal de deportes_, _concejal de tráfico_, etc. É possível que uma concejalia tenha um local próprio, mas também pode ser que comparta local com outras _concejalias_, depende do tamanho e importância do município.



E '_concejalía_' em português é _'pelouro_'.


----------

